# Need good source for bindings



## tmcc71 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,  I just recieved my skis for next season.  2010 salomon lords.  They are falt and i am looking for an online source for reasonably priced bindings or a shop in the central  mass area with good prices.  I searched the internet but i couldnt find any scorching deals and i figured someone out there might have a good source for deals.

  thanks;   Tim


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2010)

best deals are typically the one off sale sites like: steap and cheap or tramdock.

I've gotten good deals from backcountry.com


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with DHS, Keeping an eye on Tramdock is probably your best bet. I bought a pair of PX12's for around $100. Ebay is another good source. What type of binding are you looking for and how high of a din do you need? Higher din typically means higher price. Check out this site too. http://www.spadout.com/c/ski-bindings/

As for shops in central MA, the only ones I've dealt with is Strands. Good people there and they have a very good reputation.


----------



## tmcc71 (Jul 26, 2010)

*nice info*

Thanks guys.  i will check out those sites.  I need a din of 8 0r 9 if I remember correctly.  I am 185 pounds, expert skiier.  I know nothing about bindings though.  All I know is the shop sets them for me and I forget about them.


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 26, 2010)

pm skidmarks....


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 26, 2010)

Evogear has a mid-summer sale on ski gear ending today (7/26).


----------



## millerm277 (Jul 26, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Evogear has a mid-summer sale on ski gear ending today (7/26).



I will vouch for them as being great to deal with and with some pretty quick shipping. Got my bindings from them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.levelninesports.com/Ski-Bindings

I've bought a bunch of stuff from them.

Check ebay too.


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 26, 2010)

PM sent.  I've got a pair of 2 yo Market 12.0 bindings up on Cragislist.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 26, 2010)

*Marker F12*..  It's been out for a while without issues....fwiw.  Know it isn't "the deal", but the Duke at a skinnable weight is here.  Although it may sound like I'm on their payroll....just _enthusiastically_ optimistic about this one.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 26, 2010)

Evogear Outlet is great. They often have good quality $100 bindings. Watch for the width though as skinnies usually end up there more often than not. Some bindings you can buy wider breaks for a little extra. That is what I did with my Px12s through Evo to the tune of $125 or something crazy low for new bindings.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh, and if you want to stop in a brick and mortar, try Strands in Worcester.


----------



## roark (Jul 26, 2010)

also, brakes can often be bent to accommodate wider girth skis (much easier on salomon, not bad on rossi/look, hard on tyrolia, dunno about markers).

eta: nm, 87 underfoot is no longer 'falt' in most people's eyes. Regardless, some bindings may not accommodate that width with stock brakes. 

something like this would likely work well, for the price.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 27, 2010)

^ That would be about 100 bucks with the additional 20% off. Sweet!

Staying away from evogear until the sale is over. There's a pair of skis there that's throwing itself at me and I don't need the temptation.


----------



## tmcc71 (Jul 27, 2010)

*good job people*

i ended getting in on that evo gear sale.  I got the salomon z 12 ti for a little over a hundred.  Nice deal!  They are 90 mm wide on the brakes.  I hope i can sqeeze my 87mm waists in there


----------



## Puck it (Jul 27, 2010)

Ski universe is also good.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 27, 2010)

tmcc71 said:


> i ended getting in on that evo gear sale.  I got the salomon z 12 ti for a little over a hundred.  Nice deal!  They are 90 mm wide on the brakes.  I hope i can sqeeze my 87mm waists in there



Good on ya! Now, mount 'em up! Don't worry, those brakes will definitely fit.

Darn Evogear! They extended the sale until Wednesday! It's still not safe for me to go to that site.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 29, 2010)

tmcc71 said:


> i ended getting in on that evo gear sale.  I got the salomon z 12 ti for a little over a hundred.  Nice deal!  They are 90 mm wide on the brakes.  I hope i can sqeeze my 87mm waists in there


Think the Zs have a great default ramp = great for a wide waist ski and gives one a nice feel for the edges...imo.(Had the 10s).


----------

